# Gonna Put A Hit On Two Goodfellas.



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Two explosive devices shipped today. Couldn't decide who to blow up. So I decided to hit some BOTLs and SOTLs that make Cigar Live the place to be. I'm just getting warmed up ... there's a lot of good people here. You could be next :redface:


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Uh oh! Duck and cover!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

That bottom one is going to cause a lot of damage!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome! Mafia style. I like it:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do the honda keys go with the bombs?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

And the mayhem continues


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Do the honda keys go with the bombs?


Man, do you know your car keys. No the car is not included. :lol::lol


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

are the cookie jars in the back included?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

try bombing a newb ,just a suggestion


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Shock and awe!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

bombs with no rhyme or reason are awesome. Get em!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> are the cookie jars in the back included?


Sure, but there are no cookies :redface:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

zion698 said:


> there's a lot of good people here. You could be next


Good thing I'm not good people


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

are those who I think there for?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great job on some good looking bombs :biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here comes a beat-down Southern style from Hotlanta. This is gonna hurt a bit!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here comes the hurt *again*


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:huh_oh: :huh: :baffled:


Look out below ....................


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought that was Franks counter top for a sec


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

canney said:


> I thought that was Franks counter top for a sec


Haha that's funny. Frank's countertop is really famous here.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Someone's gettin' a can o' whoop ass opened up on them!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

take cover


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

jitzy said:


> are those who I think there for?


One is ... the other for another great BOTL :biggrin:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

The pain continues. HA HA Flint


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

How can two little cardboard boxes be soooo ominious? Yikes!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> How can two little cardboard boxes be soooo ominious?


That's ridiculous! How can cardboard boxes be all-knowing?


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Sure, but there are no cookies :redface:


I don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That's ridiculous! How can cardboard boxes be all-knowing?


Troy needs a dictionary bombing! Omnipotent = all-knowing; Ominous = that frighting vision up there ^


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Hit the decks!



Incoming...


----------

